# Why I switched from Flashlights to a Headlamp (Update: 05-NOV-17)



## LedTed (Oct 6, 2017)

*Why I switched from Flashlights to a Headlamp (Update: 22-JUL-18)*

Why I switched from Flashlights to a Headlamp


BACKGROUND

If you search CandlePowerFourms (CPF), you will see that I (LedTed) LOVE NiteCore D10 and D11 flashlights. What I love most about those flashlights is their user interfaces (UI): rear pistons, infinite ramping (down / up – up / down), shortcuts (low / high), and easy access to hidden strobes. Though I haven’t needed other ‘disco modes’, I have used strobes a few times – and was glad I did.

Many D10 and D11s have gone through my hands. Some had custom warm white emitters (I prefer pure white) and / or were custom slotted for tritium vials. A few were repairs I performed for other flashlight enthusiasts. Yet others were gifted away. I recently bought a used D10 for personal use, but most of my D10s were upgraded to D11.2s.

Why would I abandon (for work) the flashlights I love so dearly? Simple and just often enough, I needed a little more light (lighting the maze of closely stacked boxes in large walk-in environmental chambers, searching floors for dropped hardware, forensic examination of test failures, visual examination via backlighting, safely seeing the pizza delivery person off of my front steps). If NiteCore would have made a D12 which ran off of 18650 batteries and kicked out 350 to 500 cool lumens, I would be flush with them. But, even after asking them, they did not.

Occasionally needing more light, and keeping with rear activation / control, and stepping brightness output; I purchased an HDS EDC Rotary Custom 325 - running a 1 X CR123A. If you again search CandlePowerFourms (CPF), you will see I felt that I waited way too long and paid way too much for, what to me seemed to be a flashlight which was cobbled together with reject parts (loose bezel, poorly textured and dirty reflector, horribly centered LED, ringy beam, unmatched anodizing, slippery knurling, non-updated switch housing). I used the HDS 325 as my daily work EDC. Very unfortunately for me and recently, someone at my work ‘traded’ my personal HDS (expensive) for a 3 X AAA Defiant (clearance from Home Depot). Even if I could wait for another custom HDS, I simply could not afford one. So, I realized that I had to make a change.


REALIZATION

After a decade of searching, I discovered the (now proven and award winning) headlamp (I use as a flashlight); namely the cool white variant of the NiteCore HC30 (Dual-Form). 

It is here that I have to give credit to Woods Walker (AKA: MegaWoodswalker, AKA: The Walker) for his great practical use review of the H30 headlamp, and in it for pointing out that the H30 has both memory and not (Schrödinger's paradox put to practical use). It is here that I must also give credit to Advanced Knife Bro for his great technical review of the H30. Through the work and wisdom of these two gentlemen, I had an epiphany. After viewing their wonderfully produced and insightfully narrated H30 video reviews, I realized that the NiteCore H30 was not only what I needed, it was what I wanted. Though I was forced to switch from back-end activation to front-end activation, in exchange, I got the greater luminous output I somewhat infrequently needed. I also got to keep a single button; controlling multiple outputs.






Duracell Quanyum AA Battery, NiteCore D10 Flashlight, NiteCore HC30 Headlamp, EagTac 3400 mAh 18650 Battery, NiteCore D11.2 Flashlight


PRACTICALITY

I played with the IU of my new headlamp the evening that I received it and checked the Color Temp (5400 - 5700 °K). That first following morning, when I drew (semi-tactical grip) my brand new H30 and experienced its very useable (only slightly creamy) beam profile, I knew that I had made the right choice for myself. The wide cast and useable color if the beam of the headlamp brought out details I had missed while using any other flashlight.

Physical reverse polarity protection forces the H30 headlamp to only accept button top batteries. The barely protruding buttons on both of my EAGTAC 3400 mAh protected 18650 batteries work fine. And, due to the two afore mentioned outstanding video reviews, I knew that I could go at least an entire week with one 18650 battery. 

With frequent intermittent use, at mainly Ultra Low (1 lm) and Low (70 lm), the Starting voltage (unloaded) at the beginning of the week was 4.130 Vdc. The finishing voltage (again unloaded) at the end of the week was an incredible 3.969 Vdc!

I took advantage of the ability of the headlamp to easily and solidly tail stand, as I used Ultra Low (1 lm), to illuminate my morning bathroom and other readying lighting needs – for about a half hour daily.

While at work, I mainly used Low (70 lm), but occasionally used Mid (210 lm) – for about an hour total. 

While being used for work, my new headlamp was exposed to: acetone, isopropanol, methanol, various greases, and water. After only one week’s use, the light still looks brand new. The somewhat deep carry pocket clip held the light securely in my front left pocket; without making a mark in the fabric.


PREFERENCE

In my limited experience, the original pocket clip only works well with thin molle straps / webbing. However, and in fact, even NiteCore’s site shows the pocket clip to be somewhat impractical for pocket carry.

http://flashlight.nitecore.com/ILLUMINATION/H/HC30/HC30_EN_10/

I have opted to use a Zebralight H clip (H31, H32, H302, H51, H52, H502), with a small piece of heat shrink affixed to the tip. This adaptation makes the H30 feel like a D11 in my pocket. And, the length of the 18650 tube allows fairly deep carry and provides for security against losing my new headlamp.





HC30 with Original Clip






HC30 with Zebralight Clip


POSITIVELY

For me, the NiteCore H30 has a great one handed (strong / weak) UI and the most useful beam I have ever used. I found that the top mounted (slightly recessed) button can easily be activated while wearing gloves (latex, nylon, and leather). The button has not allowed the light to be accidentally / unintentionally activated.

The light’s small size has allowed me to illuminate even the hardest to reach dark corner. And, the floody punch of bright center spot isolated exactly what I need to look at. 


NEGATIVITY

After one weeks of personal and work use, the only negative thing I can say about the headlamp I use as a flashlight is this – the knurling. My HC30 has the second most slippery knurling I have felt on any tool; the worst being my now gone custom HDS.





HC30 Knurling - Top and D10 Knurling - Bottom (the best ever)


SUMMARY

Don’t get me wrong, I haven’t gotten rid of my single remaining D10 and few D11s. They are now stashed about the house for easy access and readiness. As you see, I haven’t totally made the switch from flashlights to headlamps. But, I have made what I believe is going to be a permanent change in my personal and work EDC. Only this time, I’ll keep and better eye on my headlamp used as a flashlight. And if I do need to replace it, or simply want to purchase more, I can buy six (6) HC30 headlamps for the cost of one (1) HDS flashlight.


UPDATE (05-NOV-17)

I like the HC30 (XM-L2 U2) enough that I got the HC33 (XPH35 HD). I thought I’d share an overview picture and a side-by-side beamshot.

The HC33 is a little longer and fits in my had better.





Overview: HC30 on the Left and HC33 on the Right


The HC30 has a tighter hot spot. The HC33 has a more defined and focused hot spot, but with a dark spot in the center. 





Beamshot: HC30 (XM-L2) on the Left and HC33 (XPH35) on the Right


UPDATE (22-JUL-18)

Long story short, a coworker stepped on my HC30. The light is fine, but the clip broke. So, I put on a two-way clip for the Olight H2R Nova. The clip fits securely, but must be clipped nearer the head of the HC30. The other way around; the clip sticks out too far and will interfere with tail standing.

After several months of both daily and work EDC use, I only have one gripe. Due to two accidental in-the-pocket activations, I wish the button was slightly more recessed and a little harder to press; such as the button system ZebraLight uses.


----------



## ven (Oct 7, 2017)

*Re: Why I switched from Flashlights to a Headlamp*

What an awesome read LedTed...................enjoyed the ride. I dont need or want a NC headlamp, yet i feel the need to buy one of these or I am missing out!!!


----------



## Blues (Oct 7, 2017)

*Re: Why I switched from Flashlights to a Headlamp*

Nice write-up. I love the HC30 (neutral) and use it nightly (or twice nightly in late fall and winter) for walks with the dog in our semi-rural setting.

Mine continues to be used as a headlamp but the fact that it lends itself to pocket or chest mounted duty makes it even more useful. It's the only light beside Malkoffs that I have purchased in the last several years and I have no regrets whatsoever.


----------



## khaleeq (Oct 7, 2017)

*Re: Why I switched from Flashlights to a Headlamp*

ven, feeling is mutual. 



ven said:


> What an awesome read LedTed...................enjoyed the ride. I dont need or want a NC headlamp, yet i feel the need to buy one of these or I am missing out!!!


----------



## Woods Walker (Oct 8, 2017)

*Re: Why I switched from Flashlights to a Headlamp*

Thanks brother. The HC30 is nice and has one pro over my other 1X18650 headlamps. It's throws better.


----------



## TCY (Oct 8, 2017)

*Re: Why I switched from Flashlights to a Headlamp*

Thanks, always appreciate it when there's the user's own experience, gives readers a better grasp of the light. The HC30 does seem nice.. might _have _to grab one when it's on sale.:devil:


----------



## Ruso (Oct 9, 2017)

*Re: Why I switched from Flashlights to a Headlamp*

Does it mean you can not use a flat top with this light?


----------



## Keitho (Oct 9, 2017)

*Re: Why I switched from Flashlights to a Headlamp*

Good read, LedTed. People sometimes forget about the utility of headlamps, myself included.


----------



## blah9 (Oct 9, 2017)

*Re: Why I switched from Flashlights to a Headlamp*

Headlamps are so useful. Probably my most useful type of light in general for what I use them for. Handhelds are smaller to carry around but it sure was nice to have my headlamp in a backpack when we got a flat tire a couple weeks back.


----------



## subwoofer (Oct 9, 2017)

*Re: Why I switched from Flashlights to a Headlamp*

Nice thread, thanks for sharing.

I say this next part as a user of both hand-held lights and headlamps (so there is no criticism in this comment), but for me, the headlamp, is the light of the 'active' person, who is carrying out some task.

I can't think of anything worse than having one hand 'tied-up' holding a light if I have a job to do. Just walking along or peering into a dark space, the hand held still has its place, but nothing beats the practicality of a headlamp.

For me, the headlamp is the first one I'd reach for, and if I could only have one light it would be a headlamp.


----------



## LeanBurn (Oct 10, 2017)

*Re: Why I switched from Flashlights to a Headlamp*



subwoofer said:


> Nice thread, thanks for sharing.
> 
> I say this next part as a user of both hand-held lights and headlamps (so there is no criticism in this comment), but for me, the headlamp, is the light of the 'active' person, who is carrying out some task.
> 
> ...



+1


----------



## Capolini (Oct 10, 2017)

*Re: Why I switched from Flashlights to a Headlamp*

A headlamp would definitely seem easier and more practical for me because I am walking My Husky, CAPO,,every night. We are up to 15.7K miles.....I am proud of my best buddy,,,had to throw that in there.

I have certainly given it some thought because it would obviously give me a free hand. 

The reason I have not is because I am so addicted to high output modified throwers and a few well balanced lights[K60vn,TK75vn].

A head lamp is plenty sufficient for the hike, just does not satisfy my hunger and appreciation of these modified torches.

Thanks for the write up.


----------



## LedTed (Nov 6, 2017)

I added a couple of HC30 / HC33 comparison pix.


----------



## Swedpat (Nov 7, 2017)

Thank you *LedTed* for the post and the pictures!

If you read the review by the *Walker* you maybe noticed that I also very much like HC30. Some month ago I brought it with me to my brother in law which also has an interest in flashlights and headlamps. I also had Fenix HP30 with me. He very soon prefered HC30 for the small size and low weight and such high performance. 
I ordered another HC30 and intend to give it to him as a present. Like me he prefer a warm tint so I chose NW like with mine. 
When it comes to the UI of HC30 the only true drawback in my opinion is that the ultra low and turbomode are included in the memory. I mean they should not because they are already directly achievable in the UI. Otherwise I consider HC30 as a perfect 18650/2xCR123 headlamp. 

By the way: I have had D10 and would like Nitecore had released an updated version of it! I really liked the piston construction and UI.


----------

